# Mi primer viaje a Lima



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Amigo bogota8810 y llegaste a conocer la Fortaleza de Real Felipe en el Callao?*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

tus fotos estan brabazas!!!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

buenisimas las fotos, que bueno que te haya gustado xD jaja regresa pronto, lo más importante es que te llevaste una buena impresión de la ciudad, saludos.


----------



## bogota8810 (Jun 16, 2006)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Amigo bogota8810 y llegaste a conocer la Fortaleza de Real Felipe en el Callao?*


si llegue a concer la fortaleza


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

muy buenas fotos amigo de bogota. gracias por compratirlos


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien cheveres tus fotos.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Yo tambien estuve por donde hicistes las fotos, menos en la punta, y esta muy bonito todo 
salu2


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

bogota8810 said:


> si llegue a concer la fortaleza


*Y que te pareciò? te contaron para que la construyeron?*


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. Bogota8810 tus fotos están buenisimas.


----------



## Milagros_16 (Aug 21, 2008)

Espero amigo Colombiano que te haya gustado lima y solo te falto el circuito magico de agua es el mas moderno de toda latinoamerica y es impresionante.
Saludos a todos


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

lazaro?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lindas fotos.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Muy buenas las fotos. Miraflores, Surco, San Isidro y La Punta lucen re bien.

No es por nada, pero a mi me encanta el cielo gris que cubre a Lima en invierno. xD


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Bravaza me encantaron espero q te haa gustado lIMA, ES UNA CIUDAD MUY LIINDA E INTERESANTE, aunq t falta mucho por conocer, es una ciudad muy gran de y y bella y lo mas imortante de todo el PERÙ LA RICA COMIDA.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gustan las fotos. Me pregunto cual sera el argumento para no pintar el edicio del sheraton, el centro cívico, el palacio de gobierno, el palacio de justicia? porque la verdad se ven muy mal.


----------

